# 25hp Merc 2s-What 4 Blade Prop Pitch?



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Found this info and at the bottom of page 15-16 in reading this I can keep the same pitch as my 3 blade when converting to 4 blade and only lose maybe 100 rpm.
http://media.channelblade.com/boat_...s/dts/dealerlibraries/8441/copetipstricks.pdf


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Full disclosure: This is my ad.

These props are left over from back in the day when I did this.

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/props-for-25hp-merc-2-stroke.37801/

The 4 blade 13p with extra cup should do the trick. If not, you most likely have a set up issue. Keep in mind, when I used to do this 50% was set up and 50% was prop.

Never was fond of Solas SS props as they were too unpredictable for me. That said, lots of people have claimed to have luck with them on this site.

If you go the aluminum route, you will need to find a shop that will cup it (properly) for you.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I would go with the Hustler prop before the Solas since (I believe) the Hustler has a changeable hub.

I'll check your link.
Thanks,


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a once used aluminum Solas Amita 4, 1213-100-13 if you're interested. MB4x10x1RB.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> I have a once used aluminum Solas Amita 4, 1213-100-13 if you're interested. MB4x10x1RB.


Maybe.
Asking ?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

50. prop is in Orlando.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> 50. prop is in Orlando.


PM sent.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

here it is, not a scratch or nick. No paint wear.


----------



## ryderfzr (Jul 6, 2015)

bump thats a steal 50% of new


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> here it is, not a scratch or nick. No paint wear.
> 
> SOLD!
> Thank you very much,


----------

